# Prayers for my little sister



## bassfishga (Jul 19, 2013)

Prayer request for my younger sister Cynthia. She has been having seizures almost every day for the past 2 months. Some days she has none and other days she may have 5 or 6. The doctors and neurologists can't seem to figure out the source or how to stop them. She is in her 30's single mother and has two daughters. She has had to move back in with my parents because someone has to be with her at all times. Of course she can not work either and has to put her home up for sale. Her ex now has full custody of her daughters. That in it's self has been hard on her. She is back in the hospital and my mother told me last night she had 2 of her worst seizures yesterday. Praying they can figure out the source, for her healing, ability to deal with this and put an end to it.

Thank you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2013)

Prayers that the doctors will find the cause of this and that healing will take place. Prayers for your familiy as well, as y'all help her through this.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 19, 2013)

Be strong and stay positive.  Yall have my support.


----------



## Sureshot01 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sending prayers up to the big man for your family and your sis. I have a friend named Jarrod Chandler in Woodstock Georgia that is dealing with the same type of thing. He's in his early forties and this just came on within the past year. The doctors are trying to find out the source of his seizures. Please include him in your prayers also. He is at Northside Cherokee now. Thanks.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your sisters troubles, Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2013)

My Prayers are added for your sister.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 19, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## CAL90 (Jul 19, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Jul 23, 2013)

Prayers lifted.  Faith and prayer can heal anything.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 23, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## speedcop (Jul 24, 2013)

our prayers sent.


----------



## bassfishga (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She was able to come home from the hospital a few days but had to go back yesterday. Had 3 seizures at the house, 2 in the ambulance and 4 at the hospital.

Keep the prayers coming. 

Will do Vince.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 26, 2013)

Prayers for your sister, her kids, your parents and you. I know from experience how seizures can effect all. If your mom has not tried please have her to talk to her and rub her forehead or arm lightly when shes having them. It may not do any good but my late wife was having them every 5-10 minutes (simple partial seizures). I could hold her head gently, turn it a little and they would stop immediately. My mom could rub her forehead at her eyebrows and sometimes they would just quit also. Who knows why and she was on meds


----------



## messenger (Jul 26, 2013)

Prayer Sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 31, 2013)

my fervent prayers for your sister during this time.
.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

Prayers sent up..


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 31, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW, this thread found me at my prayer time and i am placing your sister and you and family on the top of the list. Remember this,  the spirit of the Lord will never place us where the hand of God can't deliver us!  Stay strong and PM me if you need to.
Jason


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2013)

I missed this thread earlier unfortunately BUT I am sending up Prayers for your sister Cynthia and your entire family this morning.


----------

